

Inc. 500 Companines Giving Up Corporate Blogging - Study - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2012/01/31/inc-corporate-blog/

======
angdis
... and good riddance. Corporate blogs and social media initiatives are so
forced and stilted when performed by companies that aren't a natural fit for
them.

I remember some of the Sun Microsystem employee blogs were particularly dry,
and Oracle sure as hell can't do it (here's a blog on their "sexy" Agile PLM
product,
[http://blogs.oracle.com/PLM/entry/video_20_customer_results_...](http://blogs.oracle.com/PLM/entry/video_20_customer_results_in)
). Efforts to work facebook and linkedIn invariably end up being a dull one-
sided public relations blurb tarted up superficially as a "discussion."

Every once in a while a clueless employee might attempt to respond with a
witty remark or sycophantic question and the resulting silence just makes you
cringe. But mostly it is just a sad "comments[0]".

This stuff only works for a subset of corporations that have mass public
appeal like media outlets/programs, or the entertainment or consumer
industries.

